# hudson Valley more info



## pcgirl54 (Aug 12, 2009)

Besides the mansions along the Hudson and the wineries please tell me about quaint walking around towns and gourmet grocers in the area. 

I read about Woodbury Common Outlets  and a quaint artist town called Sugarloaf and the Culinary Institute.

We are from Southeastern MA closer to Providence than Boston so this is about 4 hours from us. We can take the Mass Pike or Rt 95 south depending where would stay if we decide to go. 

Thanks......


----------



## wackymother (Aug 12, 2009)

I love to visit Mohonk Mountain House in New Paltz. You can call up and make a prepaid reservation for lunch there, then on the day, you arrive at Mohonk, check in at the gate, then go have a very nice buffet lunch in their magnificent dining room with beautiful views. Then after lunch you can walk in their huge nature preserve with stunning views of the Hudson and tons of little sitting-down scenic outlook gazebos. 

Walking-around towns that spring to mind are Piermont and Nyack. 

Another interesting place to visit is FDR's house in Hyde Park.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 12, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Besides the mansions along the Hudson and the wineries please tell me about quaint walking around towns and gourmet grocers in the area.
> 
> I read about Woodbury Common Outlets  and a quaint artist town called Sugarloaf and the Culinary Institute.
> 
> ...



Are you in to antiques?  I don't remember the dates (end of August I believe), but there is a hugh antique fair on Rt 20 about an hour or so West of Albany.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 14, 2009)

wackymother-what a place Mohonk House is. I never heard of it but wow!

Thanks!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 14, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> wackymother-what a place Mohonk House is. I never heard of it but wow!
> 
> Thanks!



Wow, huh? And the prepaid lunch is the bargain of the century, because you get day access to their trails and grounds without having to stay overnight. Rooms there go for about $400 a night. Enjoy, it's really a beautiful place!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to say that in the evening, they serve cookies and tea by their fireplace. It's a nice end to the day.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 14, 2009)

For those interested in more info on Mohonk Mountain House - http://www.mohonk.com/

Hudson Valley and  Catskills Fall Foilage Tour Information

This site contains various links and overviews of Hudson Valley Travel Destinations


Richard


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 14, 2009)

hugnegot street


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just booked our hotel for Labor Day weekend. I can't wait to get away. Any other suggestions please post. 

We are going to try Homewood Suites for the first time due to a Tugger's recommendation and on reward pts.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 15, 2009)

You can tour the Culinary Institute of America and have a meal there. And here are some handy links to tourism sites.

http://www.ciachef.edu/visitors/hp/enjoyhv.asp


----------



## javabean (Aug 17, 2009)

You can't go wrong at Mohonk. I just spent the day there yesterday and it was outstanding. It IS expensive for lunch and the day. The gardens will be in full bloom and the walking/hiking will be wonderful. Day visitors can not use the beach or the pool. I'm not sure if they can use tennis or canoes. 
The Hudson River Ramble :whoopie: will begin that weekend and continue each weekend in September. There are many, many events in the upper, mid, and lower Hudson Valley. Check out www.hudsonrivervalleyramble.com
Enjoy.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 17, 2009)

javabean said:


> Day visitors can not use the beach or the pool. I'm not sure if they can use tennis or canoes.



I know day visitors can rent rowboats--my friends did it when we were there.


----------



## sullco (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hudson, NY*

A former whaling town, Hudson, NY is on the east bank of the river by the Rip Van Winkle Bridge.  Considerably north of New Paltz, but a world class antique center with an intact 19th century main street.  Many of the old style department stores, for example, have been converted to antique warehouse/stores.

Great restaurants--Columbia County in general is the non-Hamptons.  Quiet, tasteful big money people with cultural interests who can slip over to the Berkshires in one direction and the Hudson in the other.

A great destination.


----------

